# Potential New 28rsds Owner Looking For Advice



## GMGGG (Sep 10, 2008)

I am seriously considering buying a new 28RSDS this weekend(2008 w/ 2 doors). I have not seen it live yet but the features seem to be pretty much everything we need/want.

1. Quad bunk
2. Light weight
3. Wrap around dinette
4. Hard slide out for bed

I would love to get opinions, good and bad, on what you like about your 28RSDS. How is the setup? Are the slide outs stable? Roof issues? Anything you think you could live without or things it is missing? Storage?

I am leaning towards the version with the 2 doors because I think it will work a little better because we will have a place for our dog crate. Not sure we need the extra couch but I did go through the thread that talked about the floor plans.

Thanks,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a GREAT floor-plan. I have the 28RSS...which is basically the same trailer, except the the cough/dinette are swapped.

We LOVE the quad bunk house. Kids love having their own space. I took out the lower bunk (door side) to make room for our lab. Only required me to take out about 8 screws...and I had a lot more space. You can check out all the modifications (known here as "mods") on my 28RSS by clicking here. Might give you a few ideas on what you want to do.

Also...print a copy of this PDI document. I will save to a lot of hardship is issues that you might miss when you go to pick up the trailer.
http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackPDI.html?1088221594096

Good luck with the shopping.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi GMGGG
















to Outbackers! 

Happy Shopping this weekend...let us know how it goes,


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We really liked our 28RSDS. The old floorplan (2 door) had more storage than the 1 door version. The floorplan is now gone except for stock on dealers lots, so if you like it, don't wait too long. In the end, the pull of a bigger trailer, quicker setup and a master bedroom led us in another direction, but I would recommend one.

Now what's your tow vehicle? Just to warn you, my 28RSDS led to a truck upgrade from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton (and has for several members on here...).


----------



## GMGGG (Sep 10, 2008)

Nathan said:


> We really liked our 28RSDS. The old floorplan (2 door) had more storage than the 1 door version. The floorplan is now gone except for stock on dealers lots, so if you like it, don't wait too long. In the end, the pull of a bigger trailer, quicker setup and a master bedroom led us in another direction, but I would recommend one.
> 
> Now what's your tow vehicle? Just to warn you, my 28RSDS led to a truck upgrade from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton (and has for several members on here...).


Thanks all for the input. I have an '07 Expedition. It is supposed to be rated at 9200lbs. Any thoughts on if my experience will be 
1. miserable
2. just not that great
3. OK
4. no problem

Also, we are in MA. Gosh we really want this camper but a new TV is not in the cards at all.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GMGGG said:


> We really liked our 28RSDS. The old floorplan (2 door) had more storage than the 1 door version. The floorplan is now gone except for stock on dealers lots, so if you like it, don't wait too long. In the end, the pull of a bigger trailer, quicker setup and a master bedroom led us in another direction, but I would recommend one.
> 
> Now what's your tow vehicle? Just to warn you, my 28RSDS led to a truck upgrade from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton (and has for several members on here...).


Thanks all for the input. I have an '07 Expedition. It is supposed to be rated at 9200lbs. Any thoughts on if my experience will be 
1. miserable
2. just not that great
3. OK
4. no problem

Also, we are in MA. Gosh we really want this camper but a new TV is not in the cards at all.
[/quote]
I know people who do it. I wasn't comfortable personally with a F150. Any chance it is the EL version?
The weight is not the issue. The issue is the 30' long sail behind you. Even with good sway control, a good gust of wind can blow you off the road. Some use advanced hitches (Hensley, or propride). Others upgrade to LT tires for better stability. I decided to upgrade to a 1 ton and be done with it. Just be careful though... that can lead to another trailer upgrade...


----------



## GMGGG (Sep 10, 2008)

[/quote]
I know people who do it. I wasn't comfortable personally with a F150. Any chance it is the EL version?
The weight is not the issue. The issue is the 30' long sail behind you. Even with good sway control, a good gust of wind can blow you off the road. Some use advanced hitches (Hensley, or propride). Others upgrade to LT tires for better stability. I decided to upgrade to a 1 ton and be done with it. Just be careful though... that can lead to another trailer upgrade...








[/quote]

No, it is not the EL. Does the EL make it bettor or worse?

It is a 4x2 with Heavy Duty tow.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GMGGG said:


> No, it is not the EL. Does the EL make it bettor or worse?
> 
> It is a 4x2 with Heavy Duty tow.


The additional wheelbase of the EL should help on stability. Start a post asking for opinions on people, towing with Expeditions for a better judge of how they handle things.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

EL means Extended Length and would be an improvement because of the longer wheel base.

I believe that your tow vehicle will be marginal for this trailer, as are most all 1/2 ton SUV's with a rig this size & weight. The limiting factor is not what your "tow rating" is, but rather how much weight your Expy can carry (GVWR). When you add the tongue weight of the trailer and all your family it will likely be close or over your limit. Be advised that the advertised curb weight of your Expy is for a totally stipped down version with no factory options. When you add all that good stuff back in it all takes away from the load you can carry.

Bottom line, you'll eventually want a more capable tow vehicle.


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

We have an 07' RSDS and love it. We took out the top two bunks in the bunk room to fit our needs. We tow it with an Excursion, I would not want to tow it with anything less at all. Just my opinion...


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We also have an 07. We like the two doors, and the length, just under 30 feet. We wish we had the newer dinette setup. With five kids, the bunkhouse was the selling point. The extra couch where the door was didnt appeal to us either. No problems with the roof, but we live in Socal (well it never rains southern California....







. I tow with a 2500 'burb, and I also would only tow it with at least a 3/4 ton vehicle. We are very pleased with the trailer. My two cents worth!


----------



## Rick and Becky (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to outbackers. We have the 08 28rsds. We have only had it for about three month now and we haven't had a problem with it yet. I had to switch from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

I know there are people that tow with that setup and are fine with it. I had a 03 Tahoe when we bought ours and after 2 trips I had my current truck and would never go back. Like some have said it really isn't the weight it is the length and the short wheel base of the TV that gets you with this combo. It can be done would I do it again noway. We love the set up with the 28rss, not of fan of them taking the 2nd door out on the new model.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

We pull our new '09 29RLS with a new '08 Ford F150 FX4 w/tow package. The better gear ratio here makes a world of difference.

Previously we pulled our '02 28 BHS with our '00 Ford 150. We did OK here, but could feel the limitations of this setup. Not impossible, just close to the max you'd want to go here. (This OB was by Liteway, and dry was 4,760).

We mostly are on flat ground with where we travel, but also go to the Pocono, PA mountains with this set up. I was impressed. We have a great weight distributing hitch with sway control and this setup pulled like a dream - not struggling at all.

It's all in what you're comfortable with (within the established safety guidelines), but our experience with our current setup has exceeded my expectations. If fact, we're off in a few hours for another long weekend!

Good luck with your decision and happy (and safe!) camping!

go6car


----------



## GMGGG (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you all for all the input. What a great group of folks here.

My wife really has her heart set on this camper. Honestly so do I. Anything less than a quad bunk I just know we will not be happy with.

I think I may try the Hensly Hitch with my TV. Most of our trips are fairly local but we do plan on taking a long trip in 2010. Perhaps by then I will be able to upgrade my TV. In the mean time a Hensley hitch and slow and steady on the highway is the plan. The absolute last thing I want do is put the family in jeopardy, or anyone else on the road for that matter, so if my experience is bad on the way home from the dealer. I will white knuckle it home and go car shopping sooner than expected. I figure that the bath I take on my existing TV will take a little pain out of the cost for the Hensly. At least it will seem insignificant at the time.

If I do end up needing a larger TV than is my only option is the 3/4 ton Suburban. Excursion is gone, right. I need an SUV style because we are a family of 5 with a large dog. Any other options out there?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GMGGG said:


> Thank you all for all the input.
> If I do end up needing a larger TV than is my only option is the 3/4 ton Suburban. Excursion is gone, right. I need an SUV style because we are a family of 5 with a large dog. Any other options out there?


I think you are right. The Excursion is defiently gone which gives GM a nice monopoly. Good luck with the purchase!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We've had our '06 for three years this month and we love it. The bunkroom is great and the kids will spend much time playing in there on rainy days and at night. The bottom bunks being 7 feet long were a big selling point for me since my oldest son is 6'6". We've always found that there was plenty of room and having the two doors is nice. We would not have needed an extra couch. We put up a folding chair near the door if we need it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GMGGG said:


> ...Most of our trips are fairly local but we do plan on taking a long trip in 2010.
> 
> ...If I do end up needing a larger TV than is my only option is the 3/4 ton Suburban. Excursion is gone, right. I need an SUV style because we are a family of 5 with a large dog. Any other options out there?


You could get a crew cab truck and put a canopy on it. If you haven't seen the newer trucks, the crew cab offers a LOT of space for people in the back seat. I can carry 5 adults in my crew cab...no problem. Then with the canopy on, the dog(s) could ride in the back of the truck in a kennel. My truck has a sliding window in the back, that would allow you to open it and then the kids could talk/pet the dog.

You should be able to get a 3/4 ton new/used truck for a GREAT price night now.

You also said you camped in the local area. Truck + car would be more than enough space.

Just trying to give you other options.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

HI There and welcome!

We bought our 28rsds last year, the selling points were the quad bunks and the U-shaped seating. Both of which have been proven over and over to us very important.

When we bought the Prairie Schooner, we owned a 1500 GMC Yukon XL, and while it towed it, the heavy tongue weight put us over the Yukon's GVRW. So we opted to Sidegrade







We traded in our Yukon for a same year (2004) 2500 with an 8.1L engine, now our weights are good, the power is good, and I don't have to worry quite so much while towing.

Realize we looked/researched/kicked tires for over a year, and we ended up with our Outback, for the money and compared to other 'lightweights' I think you will not find too many that compare.

My strong recommendation is learn (before buying) the ins and outs of towing, towing capacity, GVRW etc. It's a great trailer, but no matter how great, it isn't worth getting yourself into a situation where you have to tow it with a vehicle that is not well suited and that may create unwanted safety issues for you and your family.

Good luck! 
Carl


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome trailer. The quad bunks and u-shaped dinette did it for us. The second door is very convenient for those nights you don't want to wake the kids. Also having the bathroom when you walk right in is nice for keeping the kids from tracking dirt. Unfortunately, it did our 1500 Silverado in, just wasn't enough. Now I have my cummins crew cab, and to me, it is the perfect setup.

Mike


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

GMGGG -

We have the 08 28RSDS. Got it in May after upgrading after one year from a 26KBRS. I love the extra length - makes all the difference in the world when you need to be in the trailer because of weather. Our version is the one door model - we really wanted the extra couch because it gives us a place to sit and converse easily. Also, with 4 kids who take up the entire dinette, I find I now have a place to sit and eat. The dinette is awesome - very big and very stable. Trailer tows very well.

I upgraded from an 05 F150 to an 05 Excursion diesel and have been very pleased since. The diesel excursion pulls the trailer like there is nothing back there. We have put 3500 miles on just this summer going from Denver to Yellowstone and back. We have a trip to NM to see the balloon fiesta in October. My point is that I have complete confidence in our abilty and set up. Even the Rocky Mountains don't concern me. Take it slow and steady and with the right set up, you will enjoy your trailer instead of dread the drive.

I decided to upgrate to a 3/4 ton truck after pulling my 26' through Wyoming with my F150. Dangerous. I put my family at risk. Winds and trucks were bad and we were all over the road. With a heavy gust, the entire rig would move side to side 5-10 feet. Very uncomfortable and not ejoyable.

This hobby takes money and committment. If you are unable to get the right truck, then you may want to consider a smaller trailer that is more in line with the Expy.

It is absolutely necessary that you know your weights. Safe weights equal a safe set-up.

I have to give a plug for the Excursion. Classy...no way. Easy to drive as a commuter...no way. But it can tow a trailer like no body's business. Given the economy and price of diesel, there are many used Excursions out there. I searched and searched for the right one and found a really clean one with low miles. You may want to do the same. Diesel will give you all the power you will ever need and the Suburban does not come in a diesel.

Wish you the best. Let me know if you want to chat off-line.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

GMGG,
We have the 2008 28 RSDS and we just love it! The bunks are great! What a wonderful floorplan. We also tow it with the Expe, see my signiture. The Expe is a fine tow vehicle, we easily tow the Outback at 62-65 MPH. Is your Expe the 5.4L or the 4.6L?


----------

